
Running WebAssembly on ARM with Wasmer 0.11 (Demo on a Raspberry Pi) - Hywan
https://medium.com/wasmer/running-webassembly-on-arm-7d365ed0e50c
======
syrusakbary
Hi HN! I'm Syrus, from the Wasmer team.

We are very excited about this release as it enables running server-side
WebAssembly on ARM devices. If you have a Raspberry Pi or any other ARM
(Aarch64) device... now you can use WebAssembly there!

~~~
kobyconrad
This is awesome Syrus!!

------
timgluz
Well done!

Just wondering, has someone managed to get it work with Termux?

